# 5th wheel for full time living



## sholl3 (Mar 6, 2019)

My husband and I are going to start full time living in an RV with our two small children.  We are trying to decide what kind of RV we want to get.  We know we want a 5th wheel and have decided on the floor plan that we want, so now we are looking at specific RVs.  Some of the ones that we have found that have the floor plan we want are the Forest River Wildwood Heritage Glen, the Forest River Columbus Compass, the Forest River Wildcat, and the Coachmen Chaparral.  Does anyone know if any of these are good for full timing?


----------

